# Is it possible to use git as FreeBSD dev VCS?



## netroby (Sep 9, 2011)

Is it possible using git as freebsd dev VCS?

Git is...

Git is a free & open source, distributed version control system designed to handle everything from small to very large projects with speed and efficiency.

Every Git clone is a full-fledged repository with complete history and full revision tracking capabilities, not dependent on network access or a central server. Branching and merging are fast and easy to do.

Git is used for version control of files, much like tools such as Mercurial, Bazaar, Subversion, CVS, Perforce, and Team Foundation Server.


Our team using git as our VCS for two years , it is faster and stable , performance better than subversion.

I wonder to know, is it possible using git as freebsd dev VCS?
or why freebsd choice subversion , but not other VCSã€‚


----------



## eadler@ (Sep 11, 2011)

Git fails miserably for the length of history we have and the size of the repository. 
However there is an official git repo which you can use if you are interested. Take a look at http://wiki.freebsd.org/GitWorkflow


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

eadler said:
			
		

> Git fails miserably for the length of history we have and the size of the repository.



Interesting, I thought that the strength of git was its history management. Can you elaborate more on that?

Thanks


----------



## fluca1978 (Sep 13, 2011)

Maybe you referred to the size of the checkout?
I found this page that seems to confirm that git works fine:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/GitConversion


----------

